# Pull up! Pull UP! 747 at take off.



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2009)

Friend of mine sent this e-mail to me... reading the description says it's a bit too much excitement and exaggeration but the photo isn't. Holy Crap!  


> *EVA Air Boeing 747-45EM taking off from runway 36L at Amsterdam-Schiphol, Netherlands. The great timing and angle just makes this shot, and the size of the 747, looks surreal.  * *The distance to the fence was 145 meters(475ft)... Yikes**!** I wonder if anyone computed the**takeoff distance prior to the trip?*
> 
> *This is an amazing picture of a disaster that didnt happen.  From the smallest airplane to the largest, weight & balance calculations are a critical part of flight safety.  From the looks of this 747, the weight was within the CG envelope, but if theyd have added one more marshmallow to each snack tray, this bird might not have cleared the fence.*


----------

